# Are electric chainsaws safer?



## Dan23 (Jun 10, 2021)

Do you guys think electric or battery chainsaws can be considered safer than gas chainsaws?
In this article on electric chainsaws, they state "Why go electric? The reasons are simple: they’re safer, quieter, they’re less expense and they require less maintenance than gas models."
Do you agree or disagree? 
I mostly disagree. I think they could even be considered less safe simply because people think they are safer and therefore might take greater risks and less care.


----------



## frank_ (Jun 10, 2021)

like how you would drive a car more safely if it had a big spike sticking out of the steering wheel 
the corded ones release the chain drive when you trigger off 
and brushless motors can be programmed to lock/brake electronically in a millisecond


----------



## J D (Jun 10, 2021)

There are aspects of electric chainsaws that make them safer compared to some of the inherit characteristics of petrol ones... HOWEVER, the fact that you can pick one up & with no training, experience, practical ability or understanding of how a chainsaw works or the associated risks, press a button & start cutting... in my opinion makes them every bit as dangerous.
My dad would never have contemplated owning a traditional chainsaw, but he happily bought a battery one & he terrifies me every time he uses it. I'm sure he wouldn't be anywhere near as blase with it if it was noisy, smelly, & heavy. Thank Christ it has a good safety chain.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 10, 2021)

Lower noise, vibration and no pull start in lighter package.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 10, 2021)

JD got a point as unskilled untrained unfit can now handle and use a saw. 

However in hands of competent much safer.

- less noise means less operator hearing loss
- & you can communicate with crew while aloft 
- no exhaust so burning or bush fire start
- less physical input required as no pull start 
- lower maintenance so less time working 
- & I was on battery saws from 430am today clearing huge storm fallen over roads and got no complaints about waking people so safer from abuse


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 10, 2021)

They are safer, all things considered. You have a good point about the psychology of it all - people who think something is safer will be more likely to be reckless, but the fact that they have less power is a big factor. Also, they are largely designed for the ignorant homeowner, so they are packed with hefty safety features.
I keep a little electric DeWalt in my work truck.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 10, 2021)

another point is we badly tend to use saw noise as hint or indicator of clear or keep clear the drop zone and the pull start & burp bark of 020 is warning to groundies. Battery saw dont have this


----------



## Wow (Jun 10, 2021)

Dan23 said:


> Do you guys think electric or battery chainsaws can be considered safer than gas chainsaws?
> In this article on electric chainsaws, they state "Why go electric? The reasons are simple: they’re safer, quieter, they’re less expense and they require less maintenance than gas models."
> Do you agree or disagree?
> I mostly disagree. I think they could even be considered less safe simply because people think they are safer and therefore might take greater risks and less care.


Are Electric Chainsaws safer? Broad question..SO lets say,, compared to:
My cs590 is a 9amp 14 inch bar with safety chain safer..My vote is yes. That's the reason I trained my Grandsons on small Remington Electric corded saws..The Light 50 pound Gas generator and the small saw worked well..First they limbed then I'd cut small trees and teach them how to buck. I bough a 16amp Worx Electric and actually did some milling with it. The Worx actually cut well but was heavy for electric. .Now..say we think about my Echo cs352. It's as safe as the big Electric Worx in MHO because a few times the trigger stuck ON and the chain kept turning. The lock brake stopped the saw (thankfully) but bur;ned the saw up. So that was a total waste of good money. In fact nothing is safe without proper training..But a gas saw has never stuck ON in my hands. I taught my boys that the electric saw is handled like a fire arm.. KEEP the finger off the trigger UNTIL time to cut..Electric saws are like anything else. They have a place where they are excellent. Here on the farm (not to mention it's working me to death and at 74 I'm not leaving for a soft life) i've had my favorite handy saw change several times..But right now at the moment my "go TO" saw is the Echo cs490. Saws are a lot like Horses..Small horses seem easier to handle but they can kill or cripple you just like a big Horse..Then I think of Mares..They are the Electric Saw. See people that don't know horses think a Mare is the best for Kids because of course she's a gentle ole Mare..NOPE..Every 18 days they get the hormones flowing..Nothing for a kid but an old Gelding with a good nature..So,,my cs490. That's my old Gelding. It's proved its self and it's as safe as any other saw I've ever used..When It comes down to it with saws they are as safe as they guy using them..Since I wear Chaps and Chaps are not (supposedly) as effective on Electric..My cs490 just makes ME feel good..Like Little Riding Hood said,, The cs590 is a little to big..The cs310 is a little bit to small and the 490 is just right...I'll add..YES,, I do still have a few small light 8 and 9 amp Electric saws ( all corded) and for building Pole Barns I love them. In one hand I can level poles standing on a ladder..Pull a string with a level and mark and go.. My recommendation is use a small electric then after you are confident and IF you need a gas saw and you won't be running the crap out of it 6 days a week BUY an Echo. When I was a boy Cheverolet was "the Poor mans" Caddailac. Sthil and Husky make some Top saws but do you need a race horse to check three or four ole cows. Fact and Opinion are hard to distinguish even in Church.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Jun 11, 2021)

I've bought 3 electrics, a stihl 65 pole saw, stihl 200, and husky t540i. And I'm not sure they are safer. The stihl 200 in particular is very easy to accidently start. Simply pull trigger after engaging the thumb button. The husky has both the need to power up & a more complicated safety lever in the handle. Husky definatly is loud enough to justify ear protection. Stihl 200 is kinda quiet, pole saw is defiantly hush hush.

Over a chipper they are impossible to hear in the tree as compared to gas saws.

I think they are still dangerous, just perceived as safer. 

But they are here to stay and the battery saws are the first to leave the truck usually. I like them!


----------



## k5alive (Jun 14, 2021)

Nobody wants to talk about how most chaps WON'T stop an electric saw???


----------



## J D (Jun 14, 2021)

k5alive said:


> Nobody wants to talk about how most chaps WON'T stop an electric saw???


Please explain... I fail to see how my chaps will imped the chain of my wound up 4.5kW 385XP any less than they will stop the chain on my 1.5kW Makita electric chainsaw... even if its chain is half the width


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 14, 2021)

k5alive said:


> Nobody wants to talk about how most chaps WON'T stop an electric saw???




The battery's saw have high torque and often run Pico micro PM3 fine cutter chain which yes can penetrate some chaps with a directed hit. battery saws not having clutch drive that tangle chap weaves.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 14, 2021)

Are these chap cutting dangerous battery devices reduction gear brush motor? My direct drive brushless Makita and Husqvarna many times have cut out hitting a twig or few twigs in the 1/4 inch size range.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 14, 2021)

This exact post 1 has been placed elsewhere on other sites.


----------



## frank_ (Jun 14, 2021)

Franny K said:


> Are these chap cutting dangerous battery devices reduction gear brush motor? My direct drive brushless Makita and Husqvarna many times have cut out hitting a twig or few twigs in the 1/4 inch size range.


my brushless grinders are like that too, if the disc digs in for some reason, it locks up in a milisecond and i have to switch it off and back on again
a lot safer to use than my 240v angle grinders, and they are silent free running, and only draw 200w in full use


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 14, 2021)

It's not nearly as much fun blipping the throttle on an electric saw.


----------



## PEK (Jun 14, 2021)

Dan23 said:


> Do you guys think electric or battery chainsaws can be considered safer than gas chainsaws?
> In this article on electric chainsaws, they state "Why go electric? The reasons are simple: they’re safer, quieter, they’re less expense and they require less maintenance than gas models."
> Do you agree or disagree?
> I mostly disagree. I think they could even be considered less safe simply because people think they are safer and therefore might take greater risks and less care.


Interesting to read various pros and cons on this subject. It makes me cring to think of somebody who has never used a chainsaw thinking an electric one is safe, people using top handed saws is bad enough.
Me I am old school, love loud bikes, and the sound of chainsaws in a wood is fantastic.
A local dealer here in Bulgaria was telling me about a big gypsy that had just left his shop, he told me that he was a professional timber thief who worked at night and used one of the new stihl battery chainsaws, stealing timber here is a big problem.
Electric motorbikes that go faster than a petrol one does not make sense to me or electric cars probably alright till they play up then what happens?
Using one may change how I feel but I like an engine to sound good and vibrate so no electric chainsaw on my shopping list.


----------



## PEK (Jun 14, 2021)

And what would we all do with our spare time, take up knitting, we all would miss tinkering and fettling our petrol chainsaws!


----------



## quantico (Jun 14, 2021)

I own several of both. I have run gas chainsaws 40 plus years and I am no pro, but I use them carefully with gloves and eye and hearing protection. 
My daughter is 28 and strong, i would not let her run a gas chainsaw, at least so far. But I have let her run a corded harbor freight 14 inch plug in saw with my supervision and watching her. Usual stuff about stance and no cuts reaching or over her head. I think being able to talk to her is a huge plus. Plus the safest part is they cut slower and you can put them down to rest between cuts. No hot muffler or gas around as well. Battery saws you need to really watch the switch, a gas saw will not start itself.. and a plug in saw can be unplugged easily. 
For me, the fatigue factor is the most unsafe part of a gas chainsaw. Once started you push yourself to make as many cuts before you shut the saw off. 
I was in a tree with a plug in chainsaw / harbor freight and the switch failed in the ON position. That was not super fun as I had no free hand to unplug. I think I dropped the saw on the ground and threw it. The saw was recalled and exchanged, but that failure could be pretty dangerous to someone with less experience. 
My main saw now is a stihl 200T with pro chain and 14 inch bar. I find the light saw with lightweight bar less stressful to cut with. The pro chain might not be ideal for a new unskilled person. But I tend to not loan out gas chainsaws but offer to cut things if friends or neighbors need stuff done. I assume many of you hesitate to loan out chainsaws.. unless a person is experienced. 
So in some cases I feel that a battery or plug in saw is safer.. but I hope idiots still show them a lot of respect. I feel a real gas saw that folks cant figure out how to start. Might be a safety factor. 
I think a lighter smaller saw with less power can be a better starting point for people learning.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 14, 2021)

So the elephant in the room is the concept of a "safe" chainsaw... no matter the power source, no matter whether it is "safety chain" or "pro chain", chainsaws are inherently dangerous, and always will be. You cannot have a sharp chain running through wood without a risk of injury. So at this point I would say electric/battery chainsaws are realistically more dangerous because they are less intimidating, easier to run, and so more likely to be used by someone without proper training...

Having said that, as a former climber, I would have loved to climb with a battery operated saw that had the same performance as a gas one, and it would have been safer in that application.


----------



## quantico (Jun 14, 2021)

So a more intimidating more difficult to operate saw is safer ?? 
Not picking on you. But I disagree with the concept that something a new person would be more likely to try would be worse. 
A 50cc scooter or 200 cc motorcycle over a crotch rocket. Learning to drive a manual miata instead of a porsche GT 2. People learn to fly a cessna 172 easier than a complex baron or king air. I teach shooting safety .. and competition shooting. A 22 single shot rifle is still dangerous in the wrong hands.. but its easier to start using less intimidating.. less complex gear..


----------



## quantico (Jun 14, 2021)

Peoples training does not improve because they start with a more powerful complex device.. it starts low and hopefully gets better.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 14, 2021)

quantico said:


> Peoples training does not improve because they start with a more powerful complex device.. it starts low and hopefully gets better.


The difference in my eyes is the intimidation factor, and I am talking about homeowners... if they purchase a gas operated saw, they are much more likely to watch a few videos, or ask for help, versus an electric saw that just seems so simple, and yet it is still turning a chain into wood. 

To use your firearm analogy, a new gun owner is much less likely to seek training if his first purchase is a bolt action .22 than if he purchases an AR 15, yet both are equally dangerous if used improperly, that was my only point. I think battery operated saws are equally dangerous as gas operated... if anything more so just because they are easier to get that chain spinning, which is the real danger of a saw. My only point was it is more likely for a noob to buy a battery saw in the mistaken idea that it is "safer".


----------



## quantico (Jun 14, 2021)

I see your point of view. 
Homeowners have been buying gas chainsaws around 100 bucks for 40 years. Still dangerous. 
I still prefer more simple tech if your not well skilled. 50 years ago fewer people had negligent discharges with a 6 shot colt or s&w revolver than people do with a ruger or taurus or glock 9mm.. in my opinion


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 14, 2021)

quantico said:


> I see your point of view.
> Homeowners have been buying gas chainsaws around 100 bucks for 40 years. Still dangerous.
> I still prefer more simple tech if your not well skilled. 50 years ago fewer people had negligent discharges with a 6 shot colt or s&w revolver than people do with a ruger or taurus or glock 9mm.. in my opinion


It is the same as the top handle versus rear handle debate, in my opinion... a top handle is no more inherently dangerous than a rear handle... still just a motor running a chain... but because of the control design it does require more training... as far as the electric/battery saws go, I think the true danger is just for the untrained to think of them as just another skilsaw or Sawzall, and not appreciate kickback, lack of safeties, etc. In short, in my opinion, buy a battery or electric saw for convenience, but not because it is "safer".


----------



## quantico (Jun 14, 2021)

I have three of each.. love the battery pole saws. 
Still prefer my gas stihl pro saws. Lighter and faster chain speed. And no cord or batteries. 
I do agree that people seem to think battery saws require less skill or training. And that of couse is false. 
When i do live ammo gun training.. for people interested in competition.. my first bit of business is the facility address if 911 is needed and my med bag with quick clot huge patches in case of a gun wound.. people seem to realize safety is not optional in a class on high speed precision shooting..


----------



## Philbert (Jun 14, 2021)

k5alive said:


> Nobody wants to talk about how most chaps WON'T stop an electric saw???


Nothing to talk about. It’s a myth. A rumor that keeps getting spread. 

Chaps are not RATED for electric chainsaws because the test is based on a gas saw. While SOME electric chainsaws (larger, higher amperage) may cut through SOME chaps (especially thinner ones), SOME gasoline powered chainsaws (especially large displacement, higher speed models) will also cut through SOME chaps. 

Go watch the videos on YouTube. See if you can find one with cut-through where the operator (any saw) is not trying to do this intentionally. Post the link if you find one. 

Many battery saws have overload circuits which shut them down immediately. Many electric saws also have electronic brakes which stop the chain immediately. 

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Jun 15, 2021)

To add to the confusion, I am extra extra cautious when I use a th saw, less so with a rear handle on the ground. I used to be relatively un-cautious when using a silky...but having only ever cut myself with a silky, and nicked my climbing line with it, I try to be extra cautious with the silky now.
So based on my experience, the most dangerous saw is a silky...which really doesn’t make sense I guess.
Reality is surprising sometimes ...I have no idea if this is the case but I expect direct chainsaw injuries are way less common amongst arborists, loggers, fellers etc than other related injuries like slips, trips, falls, rigging and climbing errors etc. I could be very wrong though?


----------



## Wow (Jun 19, 2021)

quantico said:


> I own several of both. I have run gas chainsaws 40 plus years and I am no pro, but I use them carefully with gloves and eye and hearing protection.
> My daughter is 28 and strong, i would not let her run a gas chainsaw, at least so far. But I have let her run a corded harbor freight 14 inch plug in saw with my supervision and watching her. Usual stuff about stance and no cuts reaching or over her head. I think being able to talk to her is a huge plus. Plus the safest part is they cut slower and you can put them down to rest between cuts. No hot muffler or gas around as well. Battery saws you need to really watch the switch, a gas saw will not start itself.. and a plug in saw can be unplugged easily.
> For me, the fatigue factor is the most unsafe part of a gas chainsaw. Once started you push yourself to make as many cuts before you shut the saw off.
> I was in a tree with a plug in chainsaw / harbor freight and the switch failed in the ON position. That was not super fun as I had no free hand to unplug. I think I dropped the saw on the ground and threw it. The saw was recalled and exchanged, but that failure could be pretty dangerous to someone with less experience.
> ...


What caught my attention was the comment about the corded saw SWITCH failure..
I was using a WORX 16 inch high amp corded Chainsaw bucking some firewood right at my front door..The switch failed in the ON position.
That saw has the hand safety right on the front of the handle.. MY first INSTINCT was to flip the safety stop..That Stopped the moving chain BUT did NOT stop the POWER to the motor..Now the saw was Drawing HIGH AMPS..Unplugging any electrical device when the line is loaded is dangerous..Fortunately there was a On/OFF switch feeding the Extension Cord..By the time I was able to cut power to the saw the motor was burned up.
I opened the saw and learned that the BRAKE on that saw is NOT a separate Switch.. It's a mechanical device which locks the Saw blade and is SUPPOSED to flip the trigger switch OFF..So when the TRIGGER switch fails to open the safety brake fails to cut power and you burn the motor up..Now you know..The WORX saw has a dangerous flaw in it's design..I've got two WORX saws..I think this photo is the big one. It may be smaller one which is a limbing saw and at times has a bigger bar added..the big worx uses a 16 inch bar..It was cutting good when it was cutting..they need TWO switches in series.. When ONE fails the other one will shut power off..The emergency stop needs a different switch..ALL electric saws NEEDS two off switches.


----------



## J D (Jun 20, 2021)

Interesting observation.
While I have never dismembered one, I would expect most battery saws to have a mechanical chain brake & also low current switches on all the safety features (chain brake, handle, trigger, etc). The switches would go back to the controller which would switch/modulate current to the motor with a switching FET or something similar.
What's interesting about that is as a tech, I see plenty of these devices (FET's, Triac's, etc) that have failed... & a decent proportion of them fail shorted


----------



## Philbert (Jun 20, 2021)

Most have electrical disconnects or electric brakes. 

I have had other electric tools fail in the ‘On’ position, due to very fine sawdust in the contacts. On good quality tools. In fairness, I know of a couple of STIHL, gas, chainsaws that would not shut off, and had to be ‘choked out’ to stop. 

Part of working safely is to wait for the chain to stop, and not just assume that it will when you release the trigger.

Philbert


----------



## Wow (Jun 20, 2021)

My 32 year old daughter was a daddies girl..at 4 or 5 years old I had her trained how to secure a line. It was a weekend and I had no help but wanted to climb into a tree and pull my saw up..Kasey was right there wanting to help so I got up in the tree and dropped a line..That little girl secured the line to my saw perfectly..She stood way back while I did my trimming when I lowered my saw and came down..She was one tough kid..The baby girl actually helped me break four donkey's to ride..They were cute but harder to break than any horse I've ever worked with..There was one gelded jack (He forgave me) that was so well trained he would ride in the back of my pick up truck..My experience with equine is geldings are better for kids..Then the girls grew up and I started raising my grandsons. Here on the property I had built a private camp grounds and the children learned how to build small boats.. I loved being self employed because I could take a kid with me or we could change schedules..Everyone is gone now even the donkey's but I still work my self silly keeping up..Mooka the 24 year old is stationed in a combat zone at the moment but I had a huge tree damaged and I'm saving it for him to drop. It's good practice for him and he will appreciate the opportunity..Normally if the tree is difficult I'll make a new wooden wedge and let him date it and keep it when the tree is down..I make some pretty wooden wedges for the ones I give away..


----------



## Wow (Jun 20, 2021)

J D said:


> Interesting observation.
> While I have never dismembered one, I would expect most battery saws to have a mechanical chain brake & also low current switches on all the safety features (chain brake, handle, trigger, etc). The switches would go back to the controller which would switch/modulate current to the motor with a switching FET or something similar.
> What's interesting about that is as a tech, I see plenty of these devices (FET's, Triac's, etc) that have failed... & a decent proportion of them fail shorted


I wish that were the case,, I would have expected the same thing..being as I have a degree in electronics..BUT my WORX only has a trigger switch with a mechanical device which has a chain brake and is supposed to open the trigger switch and HOLD it open..the way they fool you is if the chain brake is forward the saw will not run when the trigger switch is manually pulled..BUT if the trigger switch fails to OPEN the mechanical Chain stop WILL stop the MOTOR and LOAD the line and BURN up the motor.. Somewhere I have photos..This is UNACCEPTABLE as a design and I see it as a flaw..I was HIGHLY pizzed when I saw that this is WHY my saw burned up while I could NOT get it disconnected fast enough..JUST having that OTHER MISSING switch would have saved my saw.. I'm still pizzed..I'm easy going but crap like that is TRASHY..I dislike a liar a thief and a man who does sorry azz work..I prefer a rattle snake on my land..BTW, I still have the small Limbing WORX the 50 dollar one at walmart does NOT self oil the bar and I hate those things..I grew up with those ole PUSH the deal with your thumb to oil a bar and THAT is crappy.. I grew up with antique everything..IF a saw don't oil the bar while I'm cutting (and I still have a couple of those) I'm not real anxious to use that saw..WORX can build a better saw IF they wanted TO...I'll keep what I have until they die or I die then my grandsons can burn the dam things or love them. At 74 I'm still climbing one in a while and I do like a LIGHT electric. This fall (hope I don't fall) I'll probably use my climbing deer stand to trim some lower limbs. Some of these oaks grow low limbs that hang down so low they make it difficult to bush hog around the trees..I can climb and cut as I go up with my light 9 amp WORX limbing saw.Short bar and hope I don't have an accident..That model has auto bar oiling..Wish I could top a few trees (before they get to tall) but I'm not sure iF I want to take the chance at my age......


----------



## Wow (Jun 21, 2021)

J D said:


> Interesting observation.
> While I have never dismembered one, I would expect most battery saws to have a mechanical chain brake & also low current switches on all the safety features (chain brake, handle, trigger, etc). The switches would go back to the controller which would switch/modulate current to the motor with a switching FET or something similar.
> What's interesting about that is as a tech, I see plenty of these devices (FET's, Triac's, etc) that have failed... & a decent proportion of them fail shorted


Here is a photo of the side opened on the Big WORX. There is ONLY one electric switch as you see..The band brake is there and the white metal device is what is stopping the main Switch from CLOSING when the safety brake is ON..BUT if the main switch has stuck in the ON position the safety lock only tightens the band brake and the POWER is STILL applied to the motor..I've taken lots of photos can make more if need be..The saw is still here..Zoom in and it's better. I BELIEVE there should be TWO off switches built into this system..you can clearly see that is NOT the case..It's clearly a design flaw..ANYONE who knows electricity would expect a better arrangement..


----------



## J D (Jun 22, 2021)

To be honest that's about what I would expect for a budget line mains saw. It would have to have a mechanical chain brake & a single electrical switch with a mechanical connection to the chain brake would be the cheapest way to achieve the minimum necessary cutouts. Not the best way to do it for obvious reasons but the most cost effective. The motor will likely have a thermal fuse that should have blown... If it's not buried to deep in there you might be able to replace it.
With battery saws it's a bit different as they need a controller circuit board anyway & it's cheaper & more reliable to switch the higher current DC with solid state chips than mechanical contacts.
Manufacturers must have that part of the control circuits fairly sorted though as you don't really hear of run away battery drills or sabre saws & the fundamental design would be comparable


----------



## Wow (Jun 23, 2021)

J D said:


> To be honest that's about what I would expect for a budget line mains saw. It would have to have a mechanical chain brake & a single electrical switch with a mechanical connection to the chain brake would be the cheapest way to achieve the minimum necessary cutouts. Not the best way to do it for obvious reasons but the most cost effective. The motor will likely have a thermal fuse that should have blown... If it's not buried to deep in there you might be able to replace it.
> With battery saws it's a bit different as they need a controller circuit board anyway & it's cheaper & more reliable to switch the higher current DC with solid state chips than mechanical contacts.
> Manufacturers must have that part of the control circuits fairly sorted though as you don't really hear of run away battery drills or sabre saws & the fundamental design would be comparable


----------



## Wow (Jun 23, 2021)

Wow said:


> View attachment 914307


Here is a photo. That big white plastic part acts like a bearing. The shaft was so hot it stuck firmly. It's such a piece of crap it's NOT worth MY TIME messing with it. Im aware of 3 Worx saws. The big one 14 or 16 inch bar. It sells for about 80 bucks. The crap one that doesn't oil it's own bar sold for around 50 bucks at Wallyworld and the limb and trim sells at WW for under 100. The limb and trim is ok. I use it with an inverter and deep cycle battery or a 1500 watt generator. It's heavy when filly extended and a counter weight is added. I've got sick of cleaning carbs and I thought just for those times a saw and 30 minutes of work for a small job, the Electric saw might be a good idea. I'm very familiar with battery tools and l hate batteries. Replacing batteries cost and the margin between what you saved on gas and oil shrinks as the batteries age. A corded chainsaw just for 75 feet of a service is handy. The ONLY REASON I bought WORX was based upon reviews by Duh and Duh someone. That site ( don't look for it that's not the real name) was shall we say, BRAVE enough to recommend Poulan and Remington gas saws as well, I've decided that most of those, " The 10 best saws for 2021 are" just idiots rewriting reviews from other sites. When I read, "The chain gets hot and loose so it gets 2* ". I think HOMEOWNER who has no clue. We ALL know WHY bar gets hot chain gets loose. I love reading on line. Some guy gave a bad review on an Echo 490 because HE BROKE the side plate putting the bar on the saw without lining up the tension pin in the tension hole of the bar. Bad flaw in the saw! REALLY! 
I'm amazed. If we believed 1/4 of the lies, idiots, and decietful and unskilled beings speak on line and on Fake News we'd surely vote Biden. One Hum depo review said the Echo cs490 cranked right up after he pumped the primer bulb. WHAT! WHEN did a cs490 grow a primer bulb! I'm not making plans to buy another Electric saw and I think the Echo cs310 is a wast of good money when a few bucks more the cs352 will go home with you. Please understand that at 74 my patience with idiots, liars and confused does get a little frayed around the edges. Blessings


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems (Jul 16, 2021)

If I were a gambling man I'd say that worx had a internal fuse that was speccd wrong and it has been drawing extra current for a while until that switch welded itself on. Then there was nothing to cut it out when it locked on, which is impressive because it must have been drawing gobs of current


----------



## softdown (Jul 17, 2021)

Risk of shock and goes through chaps. But lighter. Toss up.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 17, 2021)

softdown said:


> Risk of shock and goes through chaps.


See if you can find a YouTube video showing a corded or battery-powered chainsaw cutting through chaps, and please post a link here?

Philbert


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 17, 2021)

Philbert said:


> See if you can find a YouTube video showing a corded or battery-powered chainsaw cutting through chaps, and please post a link here?
> 
> Philbert




there is one from about 4 years ago but its only minor penetration under a direct pushed blow cant find it ATM..
oh yeah i looked but distracted by some big tittys as fuggen yutube antilogarithm teases me again


----------



## dirtcurt (Jan 5, 2022)

I have cut my hands and legs on non-moving chains more than moving chains. I got an infection in a knuckle from jamming it into a sharp dog/spike that still gives me pain (electrics have those too). I have had hits and close calls with flying chunks of sticks and wood in the face and shins. Yes, I wear protection, but it still gets around protection. And then there is the days when eye protection can only be a screen. As far as batteries and safety I fly big RC electric/gas helicopters and the batteries are no joke when it comes to fire and blowing up when shorted or have charging issues. They (electrics) are also instant on and present problems with accidental starts. I have an 80-volt electric that catches limbs and jumps around just like a gasser. It has big torque so I can't agree totally that an electric is any less safe than a gasser. I also will grab the electric when I need to do a quick cut, and do you think I gear up? Tonight, I cut up the Christmas tree with my electric saw and it never FEELS any safer just much more convenient. I actually get a false sense of security when I run the electric. The last rant will be that they run much less time so statistically they are going to have less accidents.


----------

